# Using Sand



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

So i got a new 125 gallon tank and it came with black sand.. i have never used sand before but would like to keep it.. any tips for using sand?
I don't plan on having plants
I plan on having about 8 RBPs
I will have an AC110 and XP3 on the tank

I have read that sand can mess up filters and powerheads? anything i can do to prevent that?
Anything special i need to do when cleaning the tank??

thanks in advance


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

make sure you stir up the sand when doing waterchanges to keep it healthy. Keep filter intakes higher up in tank so they do not suck up sand. You could always use a sponge prefilter on the intakes to prevent sand from being able to get in.


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

I usually only pop on here once every few days, the rant wouldn't help. Either the people that have been here and seen it didn't have an answer or ? who knows.


----------

